# recommendations for home defense



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone have any recommendations for home defense ammo...? Of course, I guess I should just ask, 

What's everyone using and why...?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think all the major ammos are almost equal - I mean, U see tests with a tiny bit more expansion and such, but I have carried the same 2 brands since I got into guns in the 1990s. I use Ranger SXT for my .45 1911's because it's shape is very round, and this helps reliability in a 1911.

And for 9mm, I have always carried Hydra Shok. Lately, I have been thinking of switching to Gold Dot, since theoretically, it does expand a bit better. But I have yet to make the switch. I wouldn't feel comfortable switching until I at least tried some of those rounds out in all of my guns - and that gets expensive. I know they shoot Hydra shok because I always have a few extra rounds as I rotate thru old ammo stock. So, it's cheaper just to stay with the same thing - I don't know if I'll ever get around to switching, since I already spend too much money on ammo for the range.


----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

Right now the only stock I have in JHP is one box of Gold Dot (147gr) and one box of Hydra-Shok (124gr). I will pick up a box of Corbon for my XD so I can support the Corbon folks if they are supporting this forum (technical or otherwise.) 

At the range I typically stick with CCI Blazer Brass, Winchester value pack, Magtech and SB. I've tried Wolf and regular CCI Blazer but stopped using them... I just wanted to stick with brass for now. Wolf has alot of detractors, but I've never had a problem with it.

In .40cal I ususally use 165gr, but 185gr has never been a problem in the XD. In 9mm ususally it's 115gr, but I'll buy the 124gr without hesitation.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow lets see in my 25 auto I use Ball want all penteration I can get goes about 10" with ball.
In my 380's I use Corbon 90gr for carry Magtec for play. Will likely go DPX in a slow change over.
In 38 snub 158grLSWCHP +P hasn't a good record in street shootings.
In 45 Aoto I use the Fedeeral Hydr in my GOV and Commander. 
In my compact 3' 45 I use the Corbon DPX compact not +P round. This is made for 3" barrells. If I had a 45 auto Derringer This would be carry load.
And lastely in my 44 mag I have 240gr JSP Mag Tec. This is a good round for where I live and allows me accurate one handed shoot with a fairly fast follow up. 
My 45 Gov my main bump in night pistol. If I need to check outside or at barn its my 12 guage coach gun with00 buck and 45 BUG.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

Lon said:


> I will pick up a box of Corbon for my XD so I can support the Corbon folks if they are supporting this forum (technical or otherwise.)


I just picked up some CorBon 115gr +p tonight...I'm going to try out a few rounds tomorrow at the range.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

corbon 9mm 115 +P 1350fps 466ftlbs should wake you and the range up :-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

michael t said:


> corbon 9mm 115 +P 1350fps 466ftlbs should wake you and the range up :-D


I shot 3 rounds of the 115gr +p today at the range, I don't think I'll use that very often. It can't be good for the 92FS. But Wow, what a difference...I had shot about 50 or so rounds of regular ole' Winchester target ammo then put 3 rounds of the +p in my 92... BANG! :smt119

My first thought was, "that can't be good for the gun...hmmmm...that also wouldn't be good for someone being shot by it"


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've never tried +p before - it really had that much more difference in recoil? Hmm.. Yea, probably not good to shoot that too often.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I've never tried +p before - it really had that much more difference in recoil? Hmm.. Yea, probably not good to shoot that too often.


Big difference...for me anyway. Normally my 92 is pretty smooth as far recoil is concerned.

When I got home I cleaned the 92 and could tell a difference...I'll put it this way...I'm now seeing some chrome inside the gun, inside the slide area. Wore the finish right off. It's not bad...but it's there, wasn't there after cleaning last weekend.

I had read in other forums about using +p or +p+ in a 92 and how it may cause pre-mature wear. It's true, and I just put 3 rounds through it.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 18, 2006)

*Favorite ammo?*

I'm still trying to decide what I like best in .357 mag. I usually run with Golddot in 9mm and .40S&W, but I got ahold of some Federal EFMJ in .40 and haven't had the chance to really see how much I like it.

Not enough free time and not enough play money for range fees right now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Favorite ammo?*



Ghost said:


> I'm still trying to decide what I like best in .357 mag. I usually run with Golddot in 9mm and .40S&W, but I got ahold of some Federal EFMJ in .40 and haven't had the chance to really see how much I like it.
> 
> Not enough free time and not enough play money for range fees right now.


Yes, the range fees and ammo sure ads up. 9mm isn't bad, but the 45 is killin' me cost wise


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

JS I got some Corbon +P 200gr 45auto. I shot in my commander Same way I not going to carry a mag full 1 in chamber rest my old Federal. 
Thats some stout ammo. Its not near as bad in non+P DPX or in my 380's I mean its hot in 380 but I see no need for +P 45 auto. I'm woundering what their 44 mag is like and if I want to subject my 29 to it The load I shoot now I'm comfortable 1 handing Dirty Harry style.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

michael t said:


> If I need to check outside or at barn its my 12 guage coach gun with00 buck


You might want to try #1 Buck instead.

As for the "what to use" in my home defense/carry gun. Someone elses favorite may or may not function in your gun or in your magazines. No matter what brand you pick, buy several boxes and SHOOT it. Make sure the ammo works in YOUR gun and in all the magazines you use in that gun. If it shoots, functions and cycles in your gun that may be the round for you.


----------



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

Usually carry 230gr Rangers for teh .45's and when I carry the 10mm it's Double Tap ammo's 180gr XTP!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

2400 said:


> As for the "what to use" in my home defense/carry gun. Someone elses favorite may or may not function in your gun or in your magazines. No matter what brand you pick, buy several boxes and SHOOT it. Make sure the ammo works in YOUR gun and in all the magazines you use in that gun. If it shoots, functions and cycles in your gun that may be the round for you.


I've been doing just that. I've tried Federal 135gr Hydra Shok JHP, Federal 124gr Hydra Shok JHP, Gold Dot 147gr JHP, Corbon 124gr +p JHP. All 9mm ammo.

So far I tend to do a little better using the Federal 124gr Hydra Shok JHP.


----------



## ballistic (Apr 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I don't know if I'll ever get around to switching, since I already spend too much money on ammo for the range.





Shipwreck said:


> Yes, the range fees and ammo sure ads up. 9mm isn't bad, but the 45 is killin' me cost wise.


Those are good reasons to get into reloading. I load 9mm for $0.066 per shot. Not even the cheapest of cheap ammo can beat that and my load is a quality one. 124gr Speer FMJ, Winchester brass, CCI primer & 5.2gr of Unique.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

ballistic said:


> Those are good reasons to get into reloading. I load 9mm for $0.066 per shot. Not even the cheapest of cheap ammo can beat that and my load is a quality one. 124gr Speer FMJ, Winchester brass, CCI primer & 5.2gr of Unique.


What are you using to reload? Equipment wise...


----------



## ballistic (Apr 5, 2006)

Dillon RL550B progressive loader. I shoot approx. 1200 to 1300 rounds per month during the IPSC season. The money I save by reloading will have paid for the press in only 7 months. 

You really can't beat knowing that a 300 round practice session only cost $19.80 in ammunition. You can't even shoot Wolf for that price.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

O man, I wish I'd of sprang for a Dillon instead of going the cheap Lee route... Lee works, but it's tempermental... I'll keep using it, because it's paid for and it DOES work, but boy do I wish I had bought a Dillon...

The Federal 125 grain JHP use to be the number 1 man stopper... I don't know if something has taken it's place yet or not...

In 9mm, I've started carrying the Winchester 147 grain SXT Ranger (RA9T) round. I like the way it shoots and the ballistics look as good with it as anything else... I use to carry the Corbon 115 grainer's and never felt like my bullets were second to any...Corbons are good and easier to find than the Rangers...

For .45 ACP I feel comfortable with anything that goes "Bang" every time... Since your throwing an ash tray at them in the first place, a FMJ is adequate as far as I'm concerned...

It's hard to argue with a 12 gauge, and I don't care who you are :!:


----------



## medic15al (Mar 5, 2006)

In my opinion, Loads such as Remington Golden Sabers, Speer Gold Dots, Winchester Rangers, Federal HSTs and Hydra-Shoks that are made for Law Enforcement are good choices due to having to live up to performance and reliability standards.

Cor-Bon, Double-Tap, and Buffalo Bore have excellent +P ammo loaded to safe levels if you wish to go that route.

The Buffalo Bore .38 Special 158 LSWCHP round is guaranteed to make 1000 out of an 2in. bbl., and has been crono'ed at about 1140 out of a 4in bbl. BB gas checks those rounds, also. Yowza!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

js said:


> What are you using to reload? Equipment wise...


My wife just bought me another Dillon. A 1050! :-D


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

all my weapons carry remington ammo, cept my super redhawk which carries hornady,(the dealer didn't have any remington in stock last time i was in) and my mosin nagant, which carries a russian issue 7.62x54r semi armor pieceing. i like golden saber for handguns, and of course 00 buck for the shotguns. 

danny


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

viper31373 said:


> my mosin nagant, which carries a russian issue 7.62x54r semi armor pieceing.


What is semi armor piercing?


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

2400 said:


> viper31373 said:
> 
> 
> > my mosin nagant, which carries a russian issue 7.62x54r semi armor pieceing.
> ...


that is how they are listed in the order form. it is a fully jacketed round with a steel core is all i can tell you. they are recieved in a paper rapper with a bunch of russian jibberish on them. oh yeah they have a corrosive powder, meaning you MUST clean after each range session. but at $2.50 per 25, i don't complain.

danny


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

In semi-auto's, I like Hornady T.A.P. JHP's, as the bullet
design aids in proper feeding. I use the 200 grain T.A.P.
JHP's in all of my .45 ACP's~! :-D


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Home defense? 28 rounds of Federal 50 gr JHP at the ready, with another 28 waiting. :twisted:

Carry ammo in the Glock 9mm, usually Remington, but I'm not picky about pistol ammo. Any quality modern JHP is okay with me.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I just ordered today, 2 boxes of CCI/Speer 45cal 230g HP SB and 2 boxes of CCI/Speer 9MM 124g HP SB. SB meaning short barrel. I will try the 45 in a Kimber Ultra CDP and XD45 Service and I will try the 9mm in my Walther P99c. I don't know anyone who has used this but in articles I have read it seems to be very good ammo. I'll let you know what I think of it after my next range trip.


----------

